# عبارة....يا فتاح يا عليم...



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

يا فتاح يا عليم

:download:
هذا القول يتعارض مع إعتقادنا فى الله الواحد الأحد.

:download:
حيث أن ( بتاح أو فتاح ) هو إله الخلق عند قدماء المصريين
أى إنه إسم إله وثنى.

:download:
لأن لمصر أسم أخر وهو ( ها كا بتاح ) حيث كان ينطقه الأغريق أو اليونان هكذا.
أى أرض (بيت) روح (الإله) بتاح

المرجع: :thnk0001:
كتاب: مصر فى المسيحية
للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس​


----------



## zama (18 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا أول ما دخلت الموضوع حسيت أنى هلاقى واحد بيرش ميه قدام الموضوع ..

حسستنى أنى بقهوة المعلم أبو دومة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس أسمحلى حبيبى أقولك أن الناس مش بتقولها تذكار للأله " بتاح ".. 

ولكن الناس تقصد منها مناجاة الله ليفتح أبواب الرزق .. 

وهذا *تواكل وليس توكل* ولكنى *أحترم الموضوع* ولم أخرجه من جانب المعلومة لجانب الحوار ..

بمناسبة دعوة يا فتاح يا عليم ..

*هقولك نكتة* " زوجة كل صباح تدعى لزوجها إن ربنا يفتح له باب الرزق والكلام ده , ففى مرة كانت متغاظة منه قالتله روح ربنا يفتح راسك " .. 

أهو كله فتح فى الأخر .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك حبيبى ع اللمحة الجميلة دى ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2010)

معلومة طريفة 
وانا رايى من راى اخ زاما 
احنا بنقولها من باب ان ربنا يفتح لنا باب الرزق 
ومحدش فينا نعرف اصلها 
ميرسى لك كتير ربنا موجود 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*


الموضوع رائع

والمعلومه جميله

وبها المصدر


كتاب: مصر فى المسيحية
للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس

الرب معاكم

ننتظر المزيد

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

أشكرك أستاذى النهيسى لمروركم المتميز
و كلامكم التشجيعى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملاها فرح فى أسم المسيح​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2010)

معلومه غريبه خالص
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

هى مش غريبة أستاذى مارسيلينو
أحنا مش بنقرأ كتير
علشان كدة حضرتك بتقول معلومة غريبة
أشكر حضرتك لمروركم​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2010)

*هى العبارة المقصود منها
اننا بنستبشر خير لليوم يعنى
ما اكتر ولا اقل
ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هى العبارة المقصود منها
> اننا بنستبشر خير لليوم يعنى
> ما اكتر ولا اقل
> ميرسى لحضرتك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (5 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه اول مرة اعرف اصل الجملة دى
كنت فكراها فتاح من فتح يعنى
ميرسى يا ( ربنا موجود )*


----------



## +febronia+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*شــــــــــــكرا ليك جدا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*مكنتش اعرف اصل الجمله
ثانكس (ربنا موجود)​*


----------



## dodoz (5 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى ليييك*
*معلومة جديدة *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هى العبارة المقصود منها
> اننا بنستبشر خير لليوم يعنى
> ما اكتر ولا اقل
> ميرسى لحضرتك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> *شــــــــــــكرا ليك جدا*​


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميررسى ليييك*
> *معلومة جديدة *
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## عمادفايز (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا ليك على المعلومة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا ليك على المعلومة*


شكرا لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

هي بتتقال لنفاذ الصبر لما تجيلك مشكلة في اول اليوم

بتتقال يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم ههههههههه

باقي العبارة اهوه

فتاح جاية بمعني فتح الرزق قدام الشخص المسكين اللي بيقولها

عماتا انا لا استخدمها ولكن من قبيل الدعابة قد استخدمها مع اصحابي 

شكرا عالمعلومة اخي ربنا موجود


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هي بتتقال لنفاذ الصبر لما تجيلك مشكلة في اول اليوم
> 
> بتتقال يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم ههههههههه
> 
> ...


شكرا لمروركم المتميز
الرب يباركم
ويستخدمكم  لمجد أسمه المبارك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

عبارة....يا فتاح يا عليم...


يعنى ما بستخدمهاش 
بحس انها تخص الواد بلية وهوة بيكلم معلمة الحاج قورنى 

بس اعتقد الناس تقولها بعفوية 
فتح اليوم لربنا العليم بكل الامور 
وليس يفتاح بن بتاح 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عبارة....يا فتاح يا عليم...
> 
> 
> يعنى ما بستخدمهاش
> ...


شكرا لمروركم المتميز
الرب يباركم
ويستخدمكم  لمجد أسمه المبارك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2010)

بس الاعمال بالنيات  هههههههههههههههه

واحنا نيتنا سليمة ومنقصدش الاخه بتاح 

شكرا ابو تربو

على الموضوع المميز

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس الاعمال بالنيات  هههههههههههههههه
> 
> واحنا نيتنا سليمة ومنقصدش الاخه بتاح
> 
> ...


هههههههه...
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## zezza (31 يوليو 2010)

معظم كلامنا لو دورنا على اصله هيطلع فرعونى 
شكرا اخويا على المعلومة ربنا يباركك
بس برضه مافيش مانع اننا نقولها علشان احنا بنقصد بيها ربنا مش بتاح بتاع الفراعنة


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

*هى الجملة عديا 
يعنى الواحد يقصد دعوة لربنا مش اكتر
بس معناها اول مرة اعرفه
ميرسى ربنا موجود*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> معظم كلامنا لو دورنا على اصله هيطلع فرعونى
> شكرا اخويا على المعلومة ربنا يباركك
> بس برضه مافيش مانع اننا نقولها علشان احنا بنقصد بيها ربنا مش بتاح بتاع الفراعنة


بس برضه مافيش مانع اننا نقولها علشان احنا بنقصد بيها ربنا مش بتاح بتاع الفراعنة
لا ...هلك شعبى لعدم المعرفة..مش الكتاب المقدس بيقول كدة.
أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هى الجملة عديا
> يعنى الواحد يقصد دعوة لربنا مش اكتر
> بس معناها اول مرة اعرفه
> ميرسى ربنا موجود*


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا عالمعلومة
> ربنا يباركك​


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## govany shenoda (3 أغسطس 2010)

معلومه جميله وجديده اول مره اسمعها
بس متهيلي ان مش عندنا الكلمه ديه 
يعني مش كتير من المسحين بيقولها 
ميرسي علي المعلومه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> معلومه جميله وجديده اول مره اسمعها
> بس متهيلي ان مش عندنا الكلمه ديه
> يعني مش كتير من المسحين بيقولها
> ميرسي علي المعلومه​


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

* شكرا على المعلومة ...*
* بس احنا لما بنقول كدة بنقصد الهنا وليس الة قدماء المصريين. *
*المهم النية واحنا نيتنا صافية....*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> * شكرا على المعلومة ...*
> * بس احنا لما بنقول كدة بنقصد الهنا وليس الة قدماء المصريين. *
> *المهم النية واحنا نيتنا صافية....*


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه


----------



## اني بل (3 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه


----------

